# Any fishing near Garner State Park?



## Cheky (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont expect too much info on this, but figured I would give it a shot. My son had a blast last year on the Guadalupe catching large brim and small bass, and I couldn't hardly get him to come inside. This year, I am taking my family to Garner State Park at the end of July and didnt know if you guys knew of any place to wet a line with a decent chance of catching a few fish. 

Obviously the river would be a spot, but probably not the best place with all the people in the water, but maybe further up or down the river is better? Just didnt know if there might be a spot, that is fairly close to the park, where we might be able to have a little fun. If you would rather PM me with some info, I understand the trust with the "secret spots", lol. 

Thanks for any help yall can give...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When I was a youngster my family would camp there and dad and I would have a blast walking the rivers and casting small spinners( H&H spinners, beetle spins) for an assortment of panfish, Rio Grande perch, bluegills, spotted bass, and at night very good cat fish, mostly channels and shovelheads on cut perch+ fished in the deep holes and around rock ledges.
There can be good perch fishing right at the waterfalls, but the best is to be had by walking up or down from the camp area, the river is shallow enough to wade fish far from the camp area with no problem.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*Just curious!*

I wonder if there is any water up there?


----------



## Cheky (Oct 5, 2009)

Just talked to a guy today who rents tubes and kayaks up there...he said that is about 60% walking-40% tubing right now, so sounds like there isnt a whole lot of water. But Im sure there are a few deeper holes, or holding areas that might hold some fish. Im not certain, but I thought there was an old abandoned pond or something that was fed by a water well that some people knew about, but I cant find anything on it.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck, with the skinny water.


----------

